

You genuinely won’t believe why this community wouldn’t drink clean water - peachbruise
http://www.lostateminor.com/2014/07/04/genuinely-wont-believe-community-wouldnt-drink-clean-water/

======
topherwhite
A great lesson in the risks of assuming that any group of people can/will
recognize the inherent problems with their own status quo. I liked the
storytelling style of the post as well.

